# Avatar 2: Bösewicht soll komplexer werden



## AliciaKo (12. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: Bösewicht soll komplexer werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: Bösewicht soll komplexer werden*


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2018)

_"... denn obwohl weiterhin Stephen Lang als Colonel Miles Quaritch die Rolle des Schurken übernehmen wird,..."_
Wie, der hieß gar nicht "Sarge" ...? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rgps2D3LptY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## WasEnLos (12. Dezember 2018)

"Avatar 2: Bösewicht soll komplexer werden"
"Schauspieler Stephen Lang verspricht den Fans nun einen komplizierteren Bösewicht. "

Was denn nun? Komplexer, komplizierter, oder beides?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Dezember 2018)

Moment... war Quaritch nicht im ersten Teil gestorben? 
Oder hat er doch irgendwie überlebt? Auf die Erklärung wäre ich dann mal gespannt.
Naja, dauert ja eh noch was, bis die Filme im Kino erscheinen.


----------



## Javata (12. Dezember 2018)

Und ich war der Meinung, dass der Bösewicht in Avatar die menschliche Gier nach Ressourcen der Natur ist.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (12. Dezember 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Und ich war der Meinung, dass der Bösewicht in Avatar die menschliche Gier nach Ressourcen der Natur ist.


So hab ich’s auch verstanden^^ Aber vllt gewinnt man so mehr Einblick in die Firma, die das Material abbauen will und kann so auch besser, auf Parallelen in der Realität zurückgreifen. Ich bin definitiv gespannt inwiefern man hier ansetzt und daraus weitaus mehr machen will. Hier könnte es sich definitiv um ein Ausnahmewerk handeln


----------



## Javata (12. Dezember 2018)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> So hab ich’s auch verstanden^^ Aber vllt gewinnt man so mehr Einblick in die Firma, die das Material abbauen will und kann so auch besser, auf Parallelen in der Realität zurückgreifen. Ich bin definitiv gespannt inwiefern man hier ansetzt und daraus weitaus mehr machen will. Hier könnte es sich definitiv um ein Ausnahmewerk handeln



Das wäre sicher möglich. Oder man bekommt 3h langatmiges Popcornkino. Ich fand schon bei Teil 1 einige Passagen ziemlich gestreckt und ansich recht langweilig aus heutiger Sicht. Mit der Optik kann man wohl einen neuen Teil eher nicht "ausbessern", denn wirklich toll aussehende Filme gibt es ja doch immer öfter. Damals aber war Avatar alleine wegen der Optik sehenswert.
Mal sehen was man sich einfallen lässt, sind ja noch mehr Teile geplant.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Dezember 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Moment... war Quaritch nicht im ersten Teil gestorben?
> Oder hat er doch irgendwie überlebt? Auf die Erklärung wäre ich dann mal gespannt.
> Naja, dauert ja eh noch was, bis die Filme im Kino erscheinen.


Japp der ist tot. zwei Pfeile von  

In einem Anfall von grenzenloser Kreativität trau ich Cameron zu einfach einen neuen Quaritch aus dem Hut zu zaubern den man aus der Leiche geklont hat.

Der ist wie Tarantino, wenn er wenn er einen Schauspieler mag bastelt er ihn überall wieder rein - aus dem Pool Lance Henriksen, Michael Biehn, Bill Paxton, Jenette Goldstein und Arnold Schwarzenegger war bis auf Avatar immer mindestens einer davon in seinen Filmen dabei, meistens sogar mehr. Möglicherweise stößt jetzt Lang auch dazu.



Javata schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher möglich. Oder man bekommt 3h langatmiges Popcornkino. Ich fand schon bei Teil 1 einige Passagen ziemlich gestreckt und ansich recht langweilig aus heutiger Sicht. Mit der Optik kann man wohl einen neuen Teil eher nicht "ausbessern", denn wirklich toll aussehende Filme gibt es ja doch immer öfter. Damals aber war Avatar alleine wegen der Optik sehenswert.
> Mal sehen was man sich einfallen lässt, sind ja noch mehr Teile geplant.


Die Story war halt die schon uralte Heldenreise nur im SciFi-Gewand. Und die ist halt nix besonderes im Endeffekt und schon x-mal verfilmt worden. Nicht umsonst sagen eigene zu Avatar auch Pocahontas im Weltraum.


----------



## schokoeis (13. Dezember 2018)

Was der erste Teil hatte ne Story?


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Was der erste Teil hatte ne Story?



Du magst dich wundern, aber selbst _"Behinderter Ex-Marine wird zum Riesenschlumpf, verliebt sich in Schlumpfine und hält die invasierenden Menschen davon ab, das Unerreichbarium zum Abbau auf Kosten der Natur zu erreichen" _ist eine Story und es gibt durchaus Filme, die weniger Story zu bieten haben.

Und selbst mal davon abgesehen, daß die gute alte Pocahontas Story hier neu verarbeitet wurde: Ich finde, das ist durchaus auf eine ansprechende Weise geschehen.Gut, manche Charaktere sind ein wenig eindimensional, manche wählen einen seltsamen Zeitpunkt aus, sich für die Guten zu entscheiden, und manches ist arg plakativ, dennoch halte ich Avatar (1) für gutes Popcorn Kino.


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Der ist wie Tarantino, wenn er wenn er einen Schauspieler mag bastelt er ihn überall wieder rein - aus dem Pool Lance Henriksen, Michael Biehn, Bill Paxton, Jenette Goldstein und Arnold Schwarzenegger war bis auf Avatar immer mindestens einer davon in seinen Filmen dabei, meistens sogar mehr. Möglicherweise stößt jetzt Lang auch dazu..


Einen Schaupieler wieder reinbasteln ist aber was anderes, als einen Charakter wiederzubeleben.
Beispielsweise ist Lance Henriksen am Ende von_ Alien 3_ ja nicht als der Roboter, den Ripley kennt, sondern als sein menschliches Vorbild zu sehen.

Im Prinzip könnte man ja einfach ein nicht gezeigtes Notfallteam den Sarge (kann mir den richtigen Namen einfach nicht merken ) wiederbeleben lassen - möglicherweise auch eben als Behinderter, der auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen ist und daher größtenteils als Avatar auftaucht. 
Wäre sogar naheliegend, da dieser dann aus militärischer Sicht den Avatar Körper rein als militärische "Ausrüstung/Waffe" sieht und dann im Laufe der Filme mindestens einen Körper auf seinem Rachefeldzug gegenüber dem Helden (dessen Namen ich auch schon vergessen habe ... ) total überansprucht und zerschindet, was einige interessante Filmszenen bringen könnte.


----------



## Weissbier242 (13. Dezember 2018)

Avatar war einfach "der mit dem Wolf tanzt" im Weltraum. Aber manchmal muss man das Rad einfach nicht neu Erfinden, fand das Ergebniss perfekt. War einfach alles dabei mit einer grandiosen und auch neuen (3D) Optik. Hab den glaub auch schon drei mal gesehen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Avatar war einfach "der mit dem Wolf tanzt" im Weltraum. Aber manchmal muss man das Rad einfach nicht neu Erfinden, fand das Ergebniss perfekt. War einfach alles dabei mit einer grandiosen und auch neuen (3D) Optik. Hab den glaub auch schon drei mal gesehen.



magst nicht noch ein paar andere Titel die *nichts *mit dem Film zu tun haben nennen? 
Der Film war einfach eine weitere Geschichte nach dem Schema F des Monomythos, wie Dune, Star Wars oder Harry Potter, außer dass es vermissen hat lassen, eine richtig gute Geschichte zu schreiben und nicht nur gutes World building zu betreiben


----------



## Frullo (13. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> magst nicht noch ein paar andere Titel die *nichts *mit dem Film zu tun haben nennen?
> Der Film war einfach eine weitere Geschichte nach dem Schema F des Monomythos, wie Dune, Star Wars oder Harry Potter, außer dass es vermissen hat lassen, eine richtig gute Geschichte zu schreiben und nicht nur gutes World building zu betreiben



Immer noch besser als die "Geschichten" der SW-Maintrilogie Marke Disney...


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Der Film war einfach eine weitere Geschichte nach dem Schema F des Monomythos, wie Dune, Star Wars oder Harry Potter, außer dass es vermissen hat lassen, eine richtig gute Geschichte zu schreiben und nicht nur gutes World building zu betreiben



Wobei auch völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogene, unlogische "Geschichten" einen klasse Film ergeben können - beispielsweise:

_Das Böse kommt alle 2500 Jahre mal vorbei, um alles Leben zu vernichten. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja ein paar Steine und einen Abwehrmechanismus auf der Erde, der die aktuelle Inkarnation aufhalten kann._ 
(Das 5te Element)

... wie hat man sich da wohl die erste Ankunft des "Bösen" vorzustellen? Irgendwo muß da ja die Zeitspanne vorhanden gewesen sein, in der genug Zeit da war für : _"Aha, das ist das Böse, wir müssen es zerstören. Wie können wir das schaffen? Moment, laßt und mal diese Elementsteine nehmen und uns ein passendes Ritual zur Abwehr ausdenken ..."_

... und bleibt eigentlich jedesmal das Böse als Himmelskörper zurück? Bringt das nicht das Gleichgewicht der Gravitation im Sonnensystem und der Milchstraße enorm ins Wanken?


----------



## Frullo (13. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei auch völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogene, unlogische "Geschichten" einen klasse Film ergeben können - beispielsweise:
> 
> _Das Böse kommt alle 2500 Jahre mal vorbei, um alles Leben zu vernichten. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja ein paar Steine und einen Abwehrmechanismus auf der Erde, der die aktuelle Inkarnation aufhalten kann._
> (Das 5te Element)



Alle 5000 Jahre   Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_fünfte_Element



Worrel schrieb:


> ... wie hat man sich da wohl die erste Ankunft des "Bösen" vorzustellen? Irgendwo muß da ja die Zeitspanne vorhanden gewesen sein, in der genug Zeit da war für : _"Aha, das ist das Böse, wir müssen es zerstören. Wie können wir das schaffen? Moment, laßt und mal diese Elementsteine nehmen und uns ein passendes Ritual zur Abwehr ausdenken ..."_



Du willst ein Prequel?  Ob wohl Milla dafür noch fit genug ist? 



Worrel schrieb:


> ... und bleibt eigentlich jedesmal das Böse als Himmelskörper zurück? Bringt das nicht das Gleichgewicht der Gravitation im Sonnensystem und der Milchstraße enorm ins Wanken?



Äh... Sonnensystem? Vielleicht. Milchstrasse? Wohl kaum: Bei 4,100 ± 0,034 Mio. Sonnenmassen muss da schon ein echtes Schwergewicht auftauchen, um Sagittarius A Konkurrenz zu machen  Aber Andromeda ist ja unterwegs (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andromeda-Milchstraßen-Kollision), allerdings bleiben uns wohl noch mindestens 3 Milliarden Jahre Zeit, uns darauf vorzubereiten


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei auch völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogene, unlogische "Geschichten" einen klasse Film ergeben können - beispielsweise:
> 
> _Das Böse kommt alle 2500 Jahre mal vorbei, um alles Leben zu vernichten. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja ein paar Steine und einen Abwehrmechanismus auf der Erde, der die aktuelle Inkarnation aufhalten kann._
> (Das 5te Element)
> ...



nein
ich meine nicht so Unlogische Elemente in der Geschichte sondern mit "gute Geschichte" dass man sich zwar den Monomythos als Grobe Richtung nimmt, aber diesen Pfad ausbaut und dem Ganzen mit Figuren, Handlungen, etc. mehr tiefe gibt, siehe Star Wars und ANH ist alleine für sich betrachtet von den Figuren und der eigenen Kreativen Leistung sehr Flach und Archetypisch, aber dennoch tief genug dass das viele für den brilliantesten und ausgebautesten Film halten was die Story angeht, was er halt nur im Kontext wird

Avatar ist halt in der Hinsicht nur ein Grafik Blender der einen nicht überraschen wird wenn man schon mal 2-3 Filme geschaut hat und man weiß wer stirbt und warum etc. was halt doof ist und man weiß dass der Mentor natürlich in der Mitte nicht überleben wird und dass der Böse am Ende natürlich erst durch einen nervenaufreibenden Kampf ins Gras beißen wird


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Alle 5000 Jahre


Ja dann macht das natürlich alles Sinn. 



> Du willst ein Prequel?  Ob wohl Milla dafür noch fit genug ist?


Ich hab nur eine Frage im Rahmen der Logik des Films gestellt.  Zudem ist Leeloo ja "nur" geklont und könnte in einem Prequel dadurch durchaus erklärbar deutlich älter aussehen und agieren.



> Äh... Sonnensystem? Vielleicht. Milchstrasse? Wohl kaum: ...


Was ich meinte: Die entsprechenden Sonnensysteme in der Milchstraße, in denen so ein Himmelskörper dann verbleibt. Die Milchstraße als Ganzes wird natürlich nur kurz "Rülpsen", wenn eine Handvoll Sonnensysteme kollabieren.


----------



## Frullo (13. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja dann macht das natürlich alles Sinn.



Ich wollte nur pingelig sein 



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eine Frage im Rahmen der Logik des Films gestellt.  Zudem ist Leeloo ja "nur" geklont und könnte in einem Prequel dadurch durchaus erklärbar deutlich älter aussehen und agieren.



Ja, Du hast recht, Leeloo könnte in der Vergangenheit tatsächlich ein höheres Alter als im künftig spielenden Event haben. 

Jedoch: Das 5te Element funktioniert auch so, weil die "Vorgeschichte" im Grossen und Ganzen für den Film an sich nebensächlich ist. Jeder kann und darf sich dabei eine eigene "Erklärung" für die vorangegangenen Ereignisse denken. Z.B.: Wenn das "absolut Böse" Gestalt annehmen kann, könnte dies auch für das "absolut Gute" gelten, welches früher eben die Waage gehalten hat - doch dieses probate Mittel gegen das absolut Böse hat sich dann irgendwann von seiner physischen Gestalt verabschiedet, vorher jedoch seine "Abwehrkräfte" an das 5te Element (aka Milla  ) übertragen.

Schlussendlich ist aber die Vorgeschichte in der Tat von zweitrangiger Bedeutung und muss nicht zwingend logisch und in allen Einzelheiten erklärt werden, damit die aktuelle Geschichte funktioniert. Als Star Wars (aka Eine neue Hoffnung  ) erschien, wurden zwar Imperator und Senat genannt, auf die dahinterliegende Logik wurde aber nicht weiter eingegangen. Trotzdem hat die Story funktioniert.



Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich meinte: Die entsprechenden Sonnensysteme in der Milchstraße, in denen so ein Himmelskörper dann verbleibt. Die Milchstraße als Ganzes wird natürlich nur kurz "Rülpsen", wenn eine Handvoll Sonnensysteme kollabieren.



Kommt womöglich auf die tatsächliche Masse an. Als das absolut Böse am Ende des Films zu einem neuen Trabanten des Planeten Erde wurde, dachte ich: Aha, so ist also unser Mond entstanden!


----------



## Samsonetty (14. Dezember 2018)

ham die macher gepennt? der Schauspieler / Bösewicht oben links im Bild ist doch im Ersten Teil Gestorben, durch Bohrt mit Pfeilen!


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kommt womöglich auf die tatsächliche Masse an. Als das absolut Böse am Ende des Films zu einem neuen Trabanten des Planeten Erde wurde, dachte ich: Aha, so ist also unser Mond entstanden!


Möglich. Allerdings wird ein neuer Mond erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Erde und ihre Laufbahn haben. Zumal der "neue Mond" ja erstmal einen Bewegungsvektor zur Erde von Null zu haben scheint. Was dazu führen müßte, daß er auf die Erde stürzt und damit also die Masse der Erde erhöht. 
Oder möglich, daß er durch die Weiterbewegung der Erde an der Erde vorbeifällt und doch zu einer Umlaufbahn findet - dann wird das aber auch das Leben auf diesem Planeten beeinflussen - sei es durch zusätzliche, komplexere Mondzyklen, die ua Ebbe und Flut beeinflussen, oder bei Zusammenprall zu einem größeren Mond oder gar einem Asteroidengürtel, der das Sonnenlicht einschränkt



Samsonetty schrieb:


> ham die macher gepennt? der Schauspieler / Bösewicht oben links im Bild ist doch im Ersten Teil Gestorben, durch Bohrt mit Pfeilen!





Worrel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip könnte man ja einfach ein nicht gezeigtes Notfallteam den Sarge (kann mir den richtigen Namen einfach nicht merken ) wiederbeleben lassen - möglicherweise auch eben als Behinderter, der auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen ist und daher größtenteils als Avatar auftaucht.
> Wäre sogar naheliegend, da dieser dann aus militärischer Sicht den Avatar Körper rein als militärische "Ausrüstung/Waffe" sieht und dann im Laufe der Filme mindestens einen Körper auf seinem Rachefeldzug gegenüber dem Helden (dessen Namen ich auch schon vergessen habe ... ) total überansprucht und zerschindet, was einige interessante Filmszenen bringen könnte.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (14. Dezember 2018)

Braucht wirklich jemand 3 Fortsetzungen dieses unkreativen Pocahontas-In-Space Films? Optisch hat er damals etwas hergemacht, umso ärgerlicher, wie wenig draus gemacht wurde...


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Braucht wirklich jemand 3 Fortsetzungen dieses unkreativen Pocahontas-In-Space Films? Optisch hat er damals etwas hergemacht, umso ärgerlicher, wie wenig draus gemacht wurde...



magst nicht auch du noch mehr Filme nennen die nichts mit dem Film zu tun haben?


----------



## OldMCJimBob (14. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> magst nicht auch du noch mehr Filme nennen die nichts mit dem Film zu tun haben?



Nö. Ist ja okay wenn Dir der Film gefallen hat. Ich fand ihn nicht mal schlecht. Aber, um mit einem Gaming-Vergleich zu kommen, für mich wars ein Grafikblender. Sah gut aus, hatte aber nichts dahinter. Die Story war komplett Schema F. Hat er Dich nicht ein bisschen an Pocahontas erinnert?


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Nö. Ist ja okay wenn Dir der Film gefallen hat. Ich fand ihn nicht mal schlecht. Aber, um mit einem Gaming-Vergleich zu kommen, für mich wars ein Grafikblender. Sah gut aus, hatte aber nichts dahinter. Die Story war komplett Schema F. Hat er Dich nicht ein bisschen an Pocahontas erinnert?



1. nein, weil ich nicht nur eine Falsche Liste nachbabbel sondern mich auch selbst nachgedacht habe, aber man kann halt besser dumme Kommentare abgeben wenn man versucht sich mit einem Kinderfilm über den Lustig zu machen, schade dass den aber auch nie gesehen hast
2. hätte man wirkliches Interesse, hätte man nicht nur selbst nachgedacht sondern auch die anderen Kommentare gelesen wo das schon angesprochen wurde
3. da stehen auch die richtigen Filme und Geschichten mit denen der Film wirklich vergleichbar ist


----------



## OldMCJimBob (15. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> [...] sondern mich auch selbst nachgedacht habe [...]



Ja gut, wenn Du Dich auch selbst nachgedacht hast...dann kannst Du gern auch Morgens um 5 besoffen rumpöbeln. Ich jedenfalls bleibe bei meiner Meinung, auch wenn sie Dir nachgebabbelt & dumm erscheint. Mir persönlich ist Meinungsaustausch anderer Art lieber, aber wir sind ja im Internet hier, da will ich mal nicht so feinfühlig sein. Schönen Kater noch


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ja gut, wenn Du Dich auch selbst nachgedacht hast...dann kannst Du gern auch Morgens um 5 besoffen rumpöbeln. Ich jedenfalls bleibe bei meiner Meinung, auch wenn sie Dir nachgebabbelt & dumm erscheint. Mir persönlich ist Meinungsaustausch anderer Art lieber, aber wir sind ja im Internet hier, da will ich mal nicht so feinfühlig sein. Schönen Kater noch



 Wenn du selbst nachgedacht hättest, warum kommst dann mit der Falschen behauptung die sich alleine auf diese Liste stützt?
Du kannst der Meinung bleiben, ist halt nur Falsch und hätte man den Film mal wirklich sich angeschaut wär das einem halt aufgefallen, aber gut, im Ignorieren bist wohl ganz gut


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> [...]warum kommst dann mit der Falschen behauptung die sich alleine auf diese Liste stützt?



Welche "Liste" eigentlich? Ging es nicht nur um die Behauptung, Avatar wäre "Pocahontas im All"?


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welche "Liste" eigentlich? Ging es nicht nur um die Behauptung, Avatar wäre "Pocahontas im All"?



es gibt da ein Mem, wo die angebliche Story von Pocahontas aufgeschrieben ist und verschiedene Stellen  Figuren und ereignisse durchgestrichen sind und gegen Avatar ausgetauscht sind
nur dass die Liste voller Fehler ist und vorn und hinten nicht stimmt von der Geschichte, aber man kann sich über einen Film halt besser mit einem Kinderfilm "Lustig" machen als mit Dune, wo so ein Austauschen sogar richtig funktionieren würde


----------



## OldMCJimBob (15. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welche "Liste" eigentlich? Ging es nicht nur um die Behauptung, Avatar wäre "Pocahontas im All"?



Ich kenn besagte Liste nichtmal, das von Enisra erwähnte Mem ist mir auch nicht geläufig. Ich habe beide Filme gesehen. Der Topos "edle, romantisierte Wilde werden von gierigen "Zivilisierten" bedroht, eine Schönheit, ein Einfaltspinsel & die wahre Liebe ->Resistance!" schien mir jedenfalls wiederverwertet...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> es gibt da ein Mem,


Das typische Problem irgendwo gibt es was (besonderes Problem bei Memes (besonders für Leute die nicht in den "Kreisen" operieren) und prompt wird vorrausgesetzt das jeder das kennt !

Danke das wenigstens Du uns "Außenseiter" das mal erklärst.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Dezember 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Der Topos "edle, romantisierte Wilde werden von gierigen "Zivilisierten" bedroht, eine Schönheit, ein Einfaltspinsel & die wahre Liebe ->Resistance!" schien mir jedenfalls wiederverwertet...


Wenn du alle Filmstorys auf das Minimum herunterbrichst wirst du fast ausschließlich "Kopien" sehen !

Ich sage mal "Familie von x wird Gewalt angetan, x startet Rachefeldzug"
Mir fallen da auf Anhieb locker 10 Filme zu ein.


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das typische Problem irgendwo gibt es was (besonderes Problem bei Memes (besonders für Leute die nicht in den "Kreisen" operieren) und prompt wird vorrausgesetzt das jeder das kennt !
> 
> Danke das wenigstens Du uns "Außenseiter" das mal erklärst.



also wenn einer schon um die Ecke kommt das auf dem Mem fußt, dann kann man schonmal annehmen dass zumindest der das kennen sollte, ansonsten nun ja



LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn du alle Filmstorys auf das Minimum herunterbrichst wirst du fast ausschließlich "Kopien" sehen !
> 
> Ich sage mal "Familie von x wird Gewalt angetan, x startet Rachefeldzug"
> Mir fallen da auf Anhieb locker 10 Filme zu ein.



wie gesagt, wenn man sich mit Narratologie beschäftigt werden viele Geschichten sehr schnell Langweilig, siehe der Heros in Tausend Gestalten


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn einer schon um die Ecke kommt das auf dem Mem fußt,


Mal kurz eine persönliche Frage: Hast du eigentlich eine Art Schreibschwäche? oder fehlen da jetzt nur deshalb Worte in dem kompletten Satz, weil du einfach keinen Bock hast, deinen Stream of Conciousness ordentlich auszuformulieren?



Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn einer schon {mit etwas] um die Ecke kommt das auf dem Mem fußt, dann kann man schonmal annehmen dass zumindest der das kennen sollte,


Um vom Konsum von Avatar zum Vergleich mit Pocahontas zu kommen, braucht man kein Mem(e). Grundsätzliches ist gleich.
Alleine schon, daß ein "Zivilisierter" auf einen Eingeborenenstamm trifft und über die üblichen Hindernisse ein Teil von ihnen wird, reicht für eine Parallele aus.
Ob oder wann sich dabei beispielsweise eine Liebesgeschichte entwickelt, ist für das grundsätzliche Aufstellen eines Vergleiches völlig uninteressant.
Ebenso, ob man die Originalgeschichte von Pocahontas meint, oder irgendeine Verfilmung oder sonstige Nacherzählung, die wie auch immer kreativ ausgeschmückt wurde.



> dass zumindest der das kennen sollte, ansonsten nun ja


Wie "ansonsten nun ja"?

Ich stell mir gerade vor, wenn jedes Posting so wäre. Hui, was würden da für interessante Threads bei rauskommen - aber lassen wir das. 



> wie gesagt, wenn man sich mit Narratologie beschäftigt werden viele Geschichten sehr schnell Langweilig, siehe der Heros in Tausend Gestalten


Gut, hab ich jetzt nicht gelesen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, es handelt von der klassischen Heldenreise.

Wieso sollte die langweilig werden?
Heldenreisen werden seit *Jahrtausenden *erzählt. Immer wieder.
Selbst die bekannteste Geschichte aller Zeiten - die von Jesus - ist eine klassische Heldenreise:

Der Sohn eines Schreiners (möglicherweise auch ganz objektiv ein _Hurensohn_ (Unbefleckte Empfängnis, ... jaja )) wird als der Auserwählte dargestellt, hat eine stürmische Jugend (Angriff auf Zöllner in der Kirche, "Ich bin nicht gekommen, um Frieden zu bringen, sondern das Schwert!“), begibt sich in "Ausbildung" (Meditation/Versuchung Jesu in der Wüste), wird von seinen Feinden vernichtend angegriffen bis hin zur Kreuzigung, erhält dadurch seine ultimativen Kräfte (Auferstehung und Auffahren in den Himmel) und eine Statusbeförderung (er sitzt zur Rechten Gottes).

Und ebenso werden seit Jahrtausenden die Menschen der klassischen Heldengeschichte nicht überdrüssig. Langweilig? Von wegen!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Dezember 2019)

Samsonetty schrieb:


> ham die macher gepennt? der Schauspieler / Bösewicht oben links im Bild ist doch im Ersten Teil Gestorben, durch Bohrt mit Pfeilen!



Richtig...wobei ich das eher gefiederte Speere nennen würde, allein schon anhand der Größe...(ab 02:22)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4lmrmx3cpWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



...und ja ich grabe einen 1 Jahr alten Strang wieder aus!


----------

